# بالشروق : استلم فورا شقة 190م بمقدم 65000ج بدون اي رسوم والباقي تسهيلات 6 سنوات



## شركة الكومى (26 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها بالشروق :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا شقة 190 م ( المقدم 65000ج) بدون اي رسوم تعاقد أو استلام مبدئي و نهائي وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات موجودة بارقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها تقع بالقرب من مدينتى وطريق السويس \وافخم المتتجعات السكنية و احياء الفيللات و قريبة من نادي هليوبلس و جميع مواقعنا تطل على حدائق و منها مواقع بحرية و القرب من المدخل الثانى للمدينة​​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]مكونة من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 3نوم + 2 حمام منهم حمام بالغرفة الماستر + دريسنج + 3 ريسبشن + مطبخ + تراس [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لمزيد من التفاصيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على الرابط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع - يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 130 متر حتى 205 متر بحدائق الأهرام [/FONT]*​ 




​[/FONT]


----------

